# Mazzer SJ burr noise after grinding



## Jon V (Feb 24, 2014)

Sometimes after grinding a single dose and with the motor still running, my Mazzer Super Jolly will make a chirping noise similar to when burrs start to touch. Making a collar adjustment back and forth will stop the noise.

Is this "normal" or indicative of a possible problem (alignment?)?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

could just be the sweepers moving around, and leftover coffee stuck to the egde of a burr. they all make some noise to an extent... I'm not sure I'd be worried.


----------

